

 Pencil Project - Sketching and Prototyping with Firefox 3 - nickb
http://www.evolus.vn/Pencil/Home.html

======
sosueme
firefox 3. nothing gets put down on the black page. no buttons or text areas,
must be something in configuration. possibly web developer extension or
adblock. any ideas?

thanks

\------------------

never mind. i see now that you have to drag the object from the panel on the
the canvas and then resizing it. as opposed to selecting it and then dragging
the selector rectangle on the canvas..

------
amarcus
it would be good if it allowed us to draw on the current page we have open as
well.

